# Parvo and brain damage?



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Since reading this thread, I've been really wondering whether parvo can lead to brain damage and to what levels. If so, how would this be diagnosed? How could one say that a dog that survived parvo has mostly behavior issues just due to training and socialization issues or due to brain damage? I realize nothing is concrete, but can vets or specialists or even trainers/behaviorists give an owner good ideas one way or another?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Parvo is not a virus that affects the brain. It affects the lining of the intestines.

Reading that thread it sounds more like a dog that was not trained or socialized at ALL as a puppy and now is in a home where it may be receiving conflicting information from the humans.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

What am I thinking that affects the brain if a dog survives the infection? Is it distemper? I did some poking around and I do think I'm confusing this with distemper.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

summary: dogs that died of parvo had no virus in the brain

Res Vet Sci. 2005 Aug;79(1):57-9. Epub 2004 Dec 21.

Do canine parvoviruses affect canine neurons? An immunohistochemical study.

Url A, Schmidt P.

In cats (most of which died from panleukopenia), cerebral neurons have recently been shown to be susceptible to canine parvovirus infection. In addition to positive immunostaining and distinct in situ hybridization signals, signs of neurodegeneration were identified by histopathology, mainly in the diencephalic area. Similar histological lesions of the diencephalic regions in dogs have also attracted attention; therefore, an immunohistochemical study was initiated to determine the possible infection of canine neurons with canine parvoviruses. The study was carried out on formalin-fixed and paraffin-embedded brain tissue, with and without signs of neurodegeneration, from 40 dogs, most of them dying from parvovirus enteritis. Immunohistochemistry, using polyclonal antiserum against canine parvoviruses, was negative in all 40 cases, suggesting that, unlike cats, canine parvoviruses do not seem capable of infecting canine neurons.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Seizures and neurological problems can be the longterm effects from Distemper.


----------

